# Bumps on horses sheath ???



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Do you have any pictures? My stallions sheath has been a little bumpy a few times. But I want to make sure it's nothing serious


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Aesthetic said:


> Do you have any pictures? My stallions sheath has been a little bumpy a few times. But I want to make sure it's nothing serious


Ok, I'm glad I'm not the only one that wanted pictures :lol: I don't want to sound crazy lol.

Yes, a picture would be nice, but if you are super worried about it, call your vet, it's free for them to talk to you over the phone.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

myhorsesonador said:


> Ok, I'm glad I'm not the only one that wanted pictures :lol: I don't want to sound crazy lol.
> 
> Yes, a picture would be nice, but if you are super worried about it, call your vet, it's free for them to talk to you over the phone.


 
Lol I ask for pictures for anything! I'd prefer my imagination not run wild and send a wrong possible diagnosis towards anyones way!!


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay coming right up.. I am on my iPad so ill try to copy the link and post the picture here but it's possible I might have to leave it in the album labeled new horse.. I'll let you all know


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

Uploaded it to the new pony album, it's not always like that, he's usually got in more contracted inside but he was a little relaxed so the part with the bumps came out and I snapped a quick photo. 

Also I've only had this horse not even two weeks and am working on putting more weight on him, case the other pictures indicate he needs to which I already know lol


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

sorry about the wait, finally got to my laptop.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Looks to be in need of a good cleaning!


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

^ I second that - I know my boy needs it  It's odd that I stumbled on this thread after reading my friends dismay with her boy:



> *For all of you who know and love him be was diagnosed last week with Squamous Cell Carcinoma (SCC). We caught it very early but due to his age (he is 24 on Friday) we opted to go the "as long as he is comfortable, happy and himself" route as far as treatment. The struggle right now is to get him eating after treating an infection on his penis brought on by the cancer. All of you with geldings, clean those sheaths once a year at least! The second most common place for geldings specifically to develop SCC is on the sheath and Penis. Studies are inconclusive as to whether or not excessive smegma build up causes SCC but smegma is proven to contain carcinogens. The most conclusive study is that geldings carrying the papilloma virus type 2 tend to develop SCC. While there is no link to pap2 causing SCC it is believed as a carrier these horses are predisposed. Please keep Bruiser in your thoughts and send plenty of well wishes. He has developed anemia from the cancer and his protein levels are low as well. He was given a racehorse dose of "jug" via IV and an iron shot and seems to have perked up. He's at least on his feet as opposed to laying down all day and is well enough to get frustrated at the constant parade of syringes shoved in his mouth throughout the day. But overall he is being a good patient and taking things in stride as B is wont to do. His grass intake is greatly improved but as far as feed I don't think he trusts it anymore after the first attempt of feeding Red Cell! Red Cell is one of the many aforementioned syringes in the twice daily parade.*






They haven't been promised 10 years or even 6 months with their gelding.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

so you think that its normal besides a good cleaning basically?? just checking.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

I'd clean it really well and see what it looks like then. I don't really see any bumps, just a lot of crud.


----------

